# Change of use from agricultural land to equestrian use



## Pilib (15 January 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy 3.5 acres directly opposite my house. The intention is to build a couple of stables and have my boy there. 

It is currently set aside and has been for at least the last 5 years. it is grass and is cut twice a year. 

I have spoken to the council and to get planning permission for the stables I will need to apply for change of use. They stated on the phone that they like to keep good quality agricultural land when possible but to write in and they can let me know more. 

The field is sandwiched between two fields that have been used for grazing horses and at one end there is a school playing field (small rural school) there is a large ditch on three sides. 

I have now written to them but am really worried that they will say no, which means my OH won't buy the land and it will probably eventually be sold for building. 

Has anyone got any experience of applying for change of use, any do's or don'ts or anyone who can help?

Keep your fingers crossed for me! 

Thanks in advance 

Pilib X


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2008)

The best thing is to make an appointment to see a planning officer, meet face-to-face and explain your case that way, i think. 
i think one of the things the planners are really wary of is giving permission for stables on a field like this, and then in 5/10/20 years the owner applies for permission to build a house (or more) there, because there's already planning permission for a building...
if you explain that you want to safeguard your view (and privacy) and have your horses close by for their safety, there's more chance of them saying yes i think, than if they think it's a sneaky way to turn a cheap field into a fortune by selling it to a developer in future...
you could always consider having mobile field shelters (with doors/gates if you like) instead of permanent stables.  i would ask which ones the planning officer would prefer - i've found that giving them a choice makes them much happier!


----------



## Crazy_Caz (15 January 2008)

Hello

Not sure if this will help you but here goes:

I bought a field last year that was in Green belt, although it has been used in the past for grazing horses it is recognized as being agricultural - I have had to now put in for consent for change of use and also the access track I have had to have put down.  Use of land for grazing horses is an acceptable use within green belt and I believe also agricultural so the council would have to have very good reasons for turning you down...  I would personally persevere as my other yard is also within greenbelt and despite already having planning permission we decided we needed another stable - so we applied and were turned down - we then appealed and  won so i would say please please dont give up no matter how negative the council is.


----------



## miller (15 January 2008)

Agree with Kerilli - we changed use on our field - bought house with 5 acres that had been rented to farmer and was plough when we viewed.

We visited the planning officer and explained what we wanted to do - tbh  ours actually said they encourage this type of change as it 'keeps the countryside green'. We are in prime agricultural land and the field had been farmed for years (as long as anyone can remember) and tbh had no issues other than we can't P+R fence the side where the Main Drain (dyke) goes as the internal drainage board need access to dredge it

Only stipulation we had was that they wanted a hedge along the road edge to stop 'distractions to motorist'


----------



## NeilM (15 January 2008)

I would agree. Arrange to meet a Planning Officer.

Once they understand what you want to do and why, you will probably find that they can offer you some useful advice.

I work in outdoor advertising, and we find it very beneficial to meet with planners prior to putting applications in.


----------



## Chumsmum (15 January 2008)

Can't advise on planning permission but keeping my fingers crossed for you, I would love to have my ponies right by the house.

Good luck


----------



## Crazy_Caz (15 January 2008)

I believe it all depends on who your local council is as some are more pro-equines than others.

I personally wrote to my local council for their advice and all I can say is that they were very negative despite me being in a very horsey part of the world!!  Bromley Council...!

I can understand why they dont like stables to crop up all over the place as they do very often eventually become houses.  I personally have mobile stables on my new field and they are brilliant provided you have changed the use on the land for the keeping of horses as they are considered not to be development.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Pilib (15 January 2008)

Thanks everyone, I have been looking through the local council planning website and they don't appear to have turned any down. 

We can't have the council out at the moment as we don't owen the land so don't have access....... I will invite them out as soon as poss though. 

It's been a long process as everyone told me the lady would never sell (keeping the land for building) and now she has agreed I don't know what I'd do if the council turned us down! 

I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2008)

you do know that you can apply for planning permission before you own the land, as long as you have the landowner's written permission? so, you can get the council out, as long as the lady knows about it beforehand.


----------



## Pilib (15 January 2008)

No I didn't know that. Half the trouble is contacting the lady that owns the land. I can only do this in writing and she takes months to respond because of ill health.


----------



## Hayleycob (15 January 2008)

Good luck !
I have recently bought some land (with half a barn) which is a dream come true but means we are now very poor ! (something non horsey friends can't understand) and am now worried sick some stupid planning regulation will stop me using it for my horses.  We contacted the planning office before buying for an informal idea of what would be allowed, but they never bothered to come back to us.


----------



## Baileyboo (15 January 2008)

I have nothing to say other than hello to Hayley cob because I am called Hayley and have a cob!


----------



## cobden99 (15 January 2008)

I wouldnt get too stressed about it, if the council do turn you down you can always appeal - and they do let you know whether they think it will be passed or not. If you think it may not be straightforward I would suggest getting someone from one of the specialist companies to put your application in - they know the terminology to use and all the little loopholes ! I used Acorus and mine was passed even though the adjoining council objected


----------



## Donkeymad (15 January 2008)

I agree with the others, make an appointment to see a Planning Officer, they don't need to visit the land. They will be brutally honest, but I can't honestly see any reason for refusing change of use.
You could ask advice about building stables at the same time, but as you don't need planning for mobile field shelters, wouldn't worry too much.
We have a notoriously difficult Planning Dept. We bought 5 acres of greenbelt, but had little difficulty in obtaining Planning for a barn/stable block - complete with septic tank!


----------



## Cahill (15 January 2008)

you do not need planning to graze horses or other animals.change of use is a grey area.if you buy fodder in then you do need it but if they are eating what is grown on the land you don`t.
the council want their planning fee so will ask you to submit an application.
read town n country planning goverment documents.it`s all there.


----------



## *hic* (15 January 2008)

We were told that provided you are grazing four sheep for each horse on site then there is no need to change from agricultural use. I don't know how true this is but the farmer who toldus that also poo-pooed me when I said I'd not get planning for a barn saying "Of course you will - tell them you need it for lambing"!


----------



## Cahill (15 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
We were told that provided you are grazing four sheep for each horse on site then there is no need to change from agricultural use. I don't know how true this is but the farmer who toldus that also poo-pooed me when I said I'd not get planning for a barn saying "Of course you will - tell them you need it for lambing"! 

[/ QUOTE ]

for permitted development such as an agricultual barn you need a min of 12? acres and must comply with other stuff.


----------



## Cahill (15 January 2008)

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1995/Uksi_19950418_en_4.htm#IDAEME3D


----------



## Crazy_Caz (16 January 2008)

Donkeymad

Would like to talk with you further re obtaining planing permission within green belt land.

Am being pursued by local council at mo for planning permission for access track we had to put in due to the field being quite boggy in winter!!!  They are being a pain and now saying I need consent for the stables that I have (but they are mobile ) and I have a letter confirming I do not need consent from them!!

They are just after their money!  I have just submitted my application for the track and change of use - and as previously said if they turn me down (which I know they will) then I will appeal and should win!!

Bloomin councils are a pain in the butt!


----------



## PeterNatt (16 January 2008)

The way to do it is to instruct a local surveyor who knows th eplanning department and get him to have a chat with them.  Far better then doing it yourself as he knows the ropes.

In any event I would buy the land as soon as possible and then worry about planning permission at a later date.


----------

